# Urinal in Garage



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever wished they had a Urinal out in the garage?


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2012)

All the time. That is my dream addition!


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

I am tempted.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 23, 2012)

Thats why I like have a finished basement with a full bath downstairs next to the garage. Just need a beer fridge to make it all complete.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2012)

ODNT, Welcome!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 23, 2012)

Guess it's time I jump in and join the fun.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Has anyone ever wished they had a Urinal out in the garage?



Yes, and a young hottie to stand behind me and massage my shoulders while I squirt.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

I'd be hoping she did something else but that is just me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> I'd be hoping she did something else but that is just me.



Heck, there will come a time when your glad to just hit the pot and not pee down your leg.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

It's my leg, I'll pee on it if I want to.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> I'd be hoping she did something else but that is just me.



No those are the gals who stand on each side of you, i was just talking about the one behind me.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Makes sense.


----------



## Kelowna (May 29, 2012)

Welcome!   

http://www.phlush.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Chch-Twin-No-Mix-buckets.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 14, 2012)

pissatorium, 
 its called the boonies/ BFE.

anyone peeking will need STRONG binoculars,
 for more than one reason  LOL  :facepalm: 

View attachment view- coffee 001a.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2012)

Pissatorium. Now that is a word I don't think I will ever see again!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 14, 2012)

when you been around the block  ( like I have) 
you learn all the  backwoods language, 

like the pissatorium is also the pissorama! 

stick around ...I'll learn you a few things...:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2012)

I have one of those in my mountain house. Down here on the other hand I will be arrested.


----------



## Swells (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love one of those, but I tend to work with the doors open and I don't think the neighbors would approve. :mad1:


Steve


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice to see you over here Steve. Sit down and stay a while.


----------



## thomask (Sep 19, 2012)

Go over to  " Finally finished my garage project" thread in garage registry to see BHR4CE1 urinal installed.  Way over the top build...
 Some fantastic pictures and real plumbing for sure.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw that and it is awesome. I want one just like it. it's nice where he put it so people don't know what you are doing if they walk up.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

I just wanted to say my side yard is starting to stink.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 19, 2012)

one of the excuses I used to justify building my shop to the wife was that we could put in a place to bathe the dogs.  so I put in a 3/4 bath in my shop with one of those tall toilets so it is easier for my dad to use, a deep sink and a shower with a dog wash attachment.  no really it is a true dog wash attachment, with a long hose and a hand piece that holds special little packets of dog shampoo lol. it works pretty well too.  and with my on demand electric water heater I can run the shower for hours if I want to.


----------



## Deckape (Oct 26, 2012)

I keep a Prestone gallon jug on the shelf with my other chemicals. I just marked it as 'Uretic Acid' :madrun: and no one bothers it, Cost: $2.97 - (15 years ago)  (Yes, I do empty it in the bathroom and rinse it out) 
Chris: That way my sideyard doesn't stink!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

Deckape said:


> I keep a Prestone gallon jug on the shelf with my other chemicals. I just marked it as 'Uretic Acid' :madrun: and no one bothers it, Cost: $2.97 - (15 years ago)  (Yes, I do empty it in the bathroom and rinse it out)
> Chris: That way my sideyard doesn't stink!



Good idea!


----------

